# The Canon Rumors Buyer's Guide Launches



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 4, 2017)

```
After much procrastination, we have finally launched the first version of the much requested Buyer’s Guide. The purpose of the Buyer’s Guide is help with buying decisions,  to learn a bit more about product cycles, buying options and related rumors.</p>
<p><strong>What do Buy, Neutral & Don’t Buy mean?</strong></p>

<ul>
<li><strong>Buy:</strong> New & current version, no replacement coming soon.</li>
<li><strong>Neutral:</strong> The camera or lens could be nearing the end of its product cycle.</li>
<li><strong>Don’t Buy:</strong> New version imminent, don’t buy if you want the latest and greatest.</li>
</ul>
<p>We plan to add new features slowly over the coming months to the Buyer’s Guide based on user feedback.</p>
<p><strong><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/buyers-guide/">The Canon Rumors Buyer’s Guide</a></strong></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
<div style="font-size:0px;height:0px;line-height:0px;margin:0;padding:0;clear:both"></div>
```


----------



## tomscott (Sep 4, 2017)

Very useful! Nice one CR!


----------



## Click (Sep 4, 2017)

The Canon Rumors Buyer’s Guide? Great idea. Well done.


----------



## Zeidora (Sep 4, 2017)

I like the camera body information with product cycle information. Hope that will be added to the other products as well. 

MPE 65 neutral?!? Expected new version? Alternative option to the MPE65?


----------



## tarntyke (Sep 4, 2017)

Clicked on link to park cameras uk for 1dx2. Price is 4,799.00 not £3499 as you quote. Most U.K. Prices vary from yours except 6d2. Keeping this guide up to date will be a nightmare for you, but 10/10 for trying, thank you.


----------



## justawriter (Sep 4, 2017)

Looks good. My only suggestion would be to add the MSRP or possibly the "Canon Store" prices as well.


----------



## Talys (Sep 4, 2017)

Nice! Neat tool, thanks


----------



## littleB (Sep 4, 2017)

The listing name for older 100/2.8 macro (the non-is one) should be corrected.
Current lising title erroneously contains the L.


----------



## Corneria (Sep 4, 2017)

Nice! Lent from MacRumors, huh?


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 4, 2017)

Corneria said:


> Nice! Lent from MacRumors, huh?



Nope, stolen! I did talk to Arnold a while back to make sure it was ok. 

Camera bodies line up along with computers as far as product cycles, lenses are a bit different and I'm still trying to figure out what will be useful for glass.


----------



## Mac Duderson (Sep 4, 2017)

NICE!!!! This must have too a ton of work!! Good job!


----------



## Orangutan (Sep 4, 2017)

Canon Rumors said:


> lenses are a bit different and I'm still trying to figure out what will be useful for glass.



In your lens rumors posts you've often mentioned individual features, rather than the age of the design. Maybe you could start by compiling a list of specific features/attributes of lenses, then try to guess which drive upgrades. Clearly, IS and AF speed/accuracy are notable motivations to refresh a lens, and maybe video-oriented features, also.


----------



## AdjustedInCamera (Sep 4, 2017)

This is really good - thanks.

Canon 6D II Days Since Last Release 67
Days Between Previous Releases EOS 6D: Announced Sep 17, 2012 1,746

It would be nice if there was a count-down to the next release 

Days until Canon 6D III = only another 1,679 (4 yrs, 7 months, 6 days)


----------



## stevelee (Sep 4, 2017)

Canon Rumors said:


> Corneria said:
> 
> 
> > Nice! Lent from MacRumors, huh?
> ...



I have found the Mac Rumors guide extremely helpful. I don't buy computers or electronic gadgets very often, so my diligence about product cycles and tendency to upgrade specs relate to that habit. Similarly for cameras. Right now I'm looking toward a 6D2, so that one is fairly obvious. If I do buy a FF, I know I'll be wanting to add some lenses. I don't have any EF lenses wider than 50mm. Thanks for this addition to the site.


----------



## snoke (Sep 4, 2017)

Need "Buyer Remorse" metric


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 4, 2017)

snoke said:


> Need "Buyer Remorse" metric



ha!


----------



## tron (Sep 5, 2017)

snoke said:


> Need "Buyer Remorse" metric


No we do not need it ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Jopa (Sep 5, 2017)

Wow, that's very useful stuff! Thank you guys. Now don't forget keeping it up to date


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 5, 2017)

If people like it, and it brings referral commissions to the site, then it might be possible for CR guy to invest in some automatic price tracking. We'll see what happens. For sure. checking all prices even daily manually would not be practical.


----------



## BurningPlatform (Sep 5, 2017)

This is excellent! As a European resident, adding e.g. amazon.de with prices in euros would be very useful. Currently they even support the English language And if the CR site would get some additional earnings from there as well, all the better. 

UK is slowly drifting away from Europe anyway, and may even leave the EU tax area in near future.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Sep 5, 2017)

It's a nice idea, but the notion of a DSLR camera being redundant as soon as a newer model is released is naive opinion. The thought that a photograph is defined by it's resolution is a silly notion at best. I have many great images taken with a 5D classic and they are still selling today. 

I can understand the guide is useful for the lower end of the Canon range. But at the top pro end...even models from several generations are still very viable. A 1DX is still as capable as a 1DXII and the same for a 5D3. 

For many, a discounted 5D3 is a far wiser choice than say a brand new 5D4. With each new model, the feature sets are becoming very slight. The resolution war is now over for most considering that the real world usage between 25mp and 35mp is so slight it's almost irrelevant...although it helps tech nerds brag about their gear on forums. No one regularly needs 50mp...although having the option is nice, but it's far from essential. I wonder how many 50mp photographers have A1 or A0 printers in their front rooms? In fact I'm looking at my A1 Epson at the moment and wondering if I could see any tangible benefits from a camera with more than 25mp. Most of my printing needs seem to be A2 these days. 

Canon doesn't make any money on second hand cameras, so it's also interesting that the 6DII spec is very close to the older 5D3...in an attempt to sink the 5D3's S/H sales. It's pretty much what happened with the 6D / 5DII sales. 

I think this would be a better chart if it tracked lenses instead of cameras, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## lupus6 (Sep 5, 2017)

Hi, This guide is a good idea.
I would only make the comment that 5d IV might be long to be replaced but 5ds can have replacement sooner
and if ISO and autofocus gets better people might be tempted to go for this version instead!


----------



## BurningPlatform (Sep 5, 2017)

GMCPhotographics said:


> ...
> I think this would be a better chart if it tracked lenses instead of cameras, but that's just my opinion.



I also missed that, but then I noticed the other tabs on the buyers guide page. Like "Prime" and "Zoom"


----------



## minaz (Sep 5, 2017)

Wow excellent guide! Thanks!

But you need to add mirrorless, compacts, lenses, and flashes to the list.

Do I buy the G1 X Mark II or wait for the Mark III? That has to be the #1 question of the Canon compact-buying crowd.

What about a replacement for the 135mm f/2? It's getting long in the tooth!


----------



## greger (Sep 5, 2017)

This will be vey useful when incorporated into my buying process. May help us from making purchases that are regrettable when new products are released.


----------



## zim (Sep 5, 2017)

I like this!

Park UK is actually quoting £1,219.00 right now so maybe a bit of work still to be done for up to date pricing. Always a nice surprise when it's less though!


----------



## rfdesigner (Sep 5, 2017)

BurningPlatform said:


> This is excellent! As a European resident, adding e.g. amazon.de with prices in euros would be very useful. Currently they even support the English language And if the CR site would get some additional earnings from there as well, all the better.
> 
> UK is slowly drifting away from Europe anyway, and may even leave the EU tax area in near future.



+1 on a Euros price.

UK pop = ~65Mill
EU pop = ~510Mil

The language that seems to be spoken by most people (not peoples first language) is English, so even without translation you'll get a good size audience.


----------



## Mr Majestyk (Sep 5, 2017)

Only one I could recommend is 5D4. 1DX is poor value and other than video not worth updating the 1DX. Maybe second hand when they are under $4K they might be worth it, but 5D4 is more than adequate enough. Only reason to buy a 1DXII you use a supertele and 2x TC all the time then the extra AF grunt of the 1DXII comes to the fore.

5DsR seriously are we going to get 100MP, god I hope not. Give us a D850 challenger. Same MP count as 5DsR, BSI sensor, 8-9fps, 14 stops DR, full 1DX II AF including dedicated AF cpu (like Nikon does for D850) and price it at $3499.

7DII now way in hell, get the D500 excellent camera paired with a 200-500 f/5.6 deadly combo.

6DII, come on we are already waiting for the 6D3, Canon's worst move in many many years. Need a countdown to new version.


----------



## rfdesigner (Sep 5, 2017)

Canon Rumors said:


> After much procrastination, we have finally launched the first version of the much requested Buyer’s Guide. The purpose of the Buyer’s Guide is help with buying decisions, to learn a bit more about product cycles, buying options and related rumors.</p>



I like this as a summary sheet of the site, very sharable.

Comments should be dated, so in 18 months time the comment about a camera reading "Canons latest...." won't be misleading. Though I note there's very little of this language around.


----------



## hendrik-sg (Sep 5, 2017)

Thanks for the work done.

But honestly, in my opinion it's not very relevant Information.

People reading this site are somehow gearheads (at least i am) and we know quite well, which cameras are due for a replacement next.

A very strong hint of how obsolet a camera is, is it's market price, used and even new. To take the 5d line for example and here the 5d3 dropped in price quite a lot. For it's original price a 5d4 can be bought now. But it's a capable camera, and a 5d2 as well, which is even more affordable. 

If i want to buy a camera system (as a valueable present for example) it's a question of budget and this sorts out what can be bought. If there are 1000$ one can buy a 760d or a 700d and a additional tele lens and/or some accessories, but this a individual question, which no site can answer. For deeper Information, the review sites like TDP and others are a much better source, to compare strenghts and weeknesses of different choices.


----------



## Orangutan (Sep 5, 2017)

hendrik-sg said:


> Thanks for the work done.
> 
> But honestly, in my opinion it's not very relevant Information.
> 
> People reading this site are somehow gearheads (at least i am) and we know quite well, which cameras are due for a replacement next.



If I were to guess, this summary sheet is probably more aimed at Google search results and very casual readers of CR. As you point out, the regular readers can probably figure all that out by themselves. Think of it as the opposite of click-bait: a way to bring in new visitors with useful information.


----------



## BurningPlatform (Sep 5, 2017)

minaz said:


> ...
> 
> What about a replacement for the 135mm f/2? It's getting long in the tooth!


You mean this:

http://www.canonrumors.com/buyers-guide/canon-ef-135mm-f2l-usm/


----------



## mrzero (Sep 5, 2017)

This is a great resource, especially for new readers and first-time visitors. The thing that drove me to this site years ago was that I was looking for rumors of when a new Rebel t2i would come out and whether I should wait or get the t1i that was on the market. It was a tough thing to get a handle on just from reading rumors and posts. This boils it down to a much more concrete recommendation based on actual data, and including the links to the rumors will help you get down into the discussion much faster. 

And for established readers, it gives us just one more thing to argue about. So, seems like a win-win.


----------



## RGF (Sep 5, 2017)

Thank you. Very handy and good info.


----------



## kaihp (Sep 6, 2017)

Canon Rumors said:


> Corneria said:
> 
> 
> > Nice! Lent from MacRumors, huh?
> ...



"Great artists steal; lesser artists borrow" - Igor Stravinsky
(slightly paraphrased)


----------



## TAW (Sep 6, 2017)

Very nice and useful! Thank you!


----------



## ahsanford (Sep 6, 2017)

Nice work, CR Guy. I dig it.

As many here will vouch, I do love some 'past is prologue' schedule predictions. Canon does love a routine, after all.

That said, Canon is a behemoth and the industry has changed dramatically with the introduction of mirrorless and rise of cell phone photography. Curious to see how their habits change in the years ahead.

Particular areas of interest of mine are when Canon _breaks_ its routines:


Is the Nikon D500 + $1400 200-500 f/5.6 VR flipping any Canon business to the point that the 7D3 gets accelerated? Was the 5-ish year product lifecycle for the 7D1 just a product of the fact that Nikon wasn't offering a new model in that space, or was that Canon's plan all along?


Does Canon like or dislike the 'feature envy' between the 5D# line and the 5DS line? Might it accelerate a 5DS2 to have it receive largely the same timing, core tech and feature set as the 5D4? In other words, could you ever imagine the 1DX# --> 5D# --> 6D# release cadence becoming the 1DX# --> 5D# _*and 5DS#*_ --> 6D# someday?

- A


----------



## Boyer U. Klum-Cey (Sep 6, 2017)

Nice piece of work lads!


----------



## clicstudio (Sep 6, 2017)

nicely done. I just wish the guide had some kind of rating guide as well... For example, DPR rating, Reviews from well known sources, links to sample photos and who the camera is good for or bad for. 
Just my 2 cents...


----------



## AlanF (Sep 7, 2017)

clicstudio said:


> nicely done. I just wish the guide had some kind of rating guide as well... For example, DPR rating, Reviews from well known sources, links to sample photos and who the camera is good for or bad for.
> Just my 2 cents...



Having DPR scores would destroy its credibility for most of the regular readers as they are convinced DPR is biased against Canon, and adding DxO would sink it without trace.


----------



## rfdesigner (Sep 8, 2017)

clicstudio said:


> nicely done. I just wish the guide had some kind of rating guide as well... For example, DPR rating, Reviews from well known sources, links to sample photos and who the camera is good for or bad for.
> Just my 2 cents...



If you're going to include links, then do it for rumors of upcomming releases.. after all that's what CR is all about. Linking to the CR gear reviews is fine, but all links should be to CR areas as then it sends traffic this way.


----------

